# Apple butter



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Apple butter

Ingredients 

5 lbs. apples, stems removed and quartered 
2 cups cider or cider vinegar 
brown sugar 
2 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. allspice 
1/2 tsp. ground cloves 
1/2 tsp. nutmeg 

Method 

Put apples and cider or cider vinegar in pan and cook slowly until apples are soft. Put apples through food mill or sieve. Measure the pulp and add 1/2 to 2/3 cup sugar, depending on taste, for each cup. Add spices and cook over low heat, stirring constantly until the mixture sheets from a spoon or until a small quantity dropped on a plate does not form a liquid rim around the edge. Ladle into hot sterilized jars and seal immediately. Makes about 3 pints.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice!
thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh god,I love you.

Apple butter is one of maybe three things in life I wouldn't object to drowning in. I was introduced to it when we moved to the U.S. and I have had a less then discreet love for it ever since.

the only time I saw it made was in giant couldrens(for lack of a better word) and it took FOREVER to make...I am sure this recipe is a little more user friendly.

Thanks SOOOOOOOOO much for sharing!


----------



## bright (Sep 1, 2006)

Mmm I love apple butter.  I need call my mom and have her send me some homemade stuff


----------



## lulu (Sep 1, 2006)

This looks really good!


----------



## Teleri (Sep 1, 2006)

Like Tattrat, I've only ever seen applebutter being made in iron kettles over an open fire. It takes all day to make this way and you need a bunch of people to keep stirring constantly. The popular crockpot method never seemed quite right to me but this method, cooking on the stove, seems perfect. I can't wait to try it.


----------

